# New HH weekender stuff, New space marine flyer, Samus, Dynat, Realm of battle board!



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow that's a lot more new stuff than expected!

From battlebunnies.blogspot.nl

New space marine flyer:


















Samus:









Dynat:









RoB Board:









Solar Auxilla command:


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

And they will be making the ordinatus weapons platform!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

From now on, that tanks name is Battle Bunnies. 

Period.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Xiphon Interceptor*


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not a fan of that new dread, but those plasma weapons might just help me take the plunge. As for the new SM flyer, Battle Star Galactica anyone?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That Vindicator Laser Destroyer looks immense! If that is what the "Sabre" has now turned into, I want one. Love the flyer too.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the new flier, it looks cool and reminds a little of the Vipers on Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ordinatus. FUCKING WANT









Armillus Dynat rear. Got to say, that these character sculpts are absolutely fecking ace. That sword is immense.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I also like those plasma cannons, a version exclusive to the Deredeo pattern? Some sort of Plasma accelerator cannon? 
At first look i thought some sort of rail gun, plasma cannon still cool.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> That sword is immense.


It looks a bit too immense. The blade looks wider than the neck of the scabbard, meaning he can't draw it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Holy fucknuts, that Xiphon. I saw that picture and was like "Get away from my wallet, Forge World! No? Okay. Well, I'll take three then."


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

From John French's fb feed, seen at the weekender. Pretty impressive looking edition.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I want 3 of those fighters. If i have to use them as counts as stormtalons fine, but I WANT!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I do love the Dynat sculpt. I like the stoic pose they have given him. Those fighters might actually break the bank if I get a Horus Heresy army going. Think they will sell like hotcakes though!

Seems like stormbirds are in development as well!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I know it's not the socially acceptable thing to say but I wanna see more of the Ultramarine upgrade kit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Matcap said:


> Seems like stormbirds are in development as well!


That is nothing like what stormbirds are described as in the novels. Everything is far too square. That's just a big thunderhawk. I really hope it's just a very early WIP.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

> * Forge World New Model Seminar *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

*Now where did Dynat get his sword?*



Vaz said:


> Armillus Dynat rear. Got to say, that these character sculpts are absolutely fecking ace. That sword is immense.


Interesting, it appears as though Dynat is using Orcist.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Loving the new ultramarines, hoping ventanus gets shown off tomorrow


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Hellfire plasma cannonade,
usr speculation?
twin-linked?, skyfire?, rapid fire? heavy 2? large blast/small blast?
Im really interested to know, as i like a alot of plasma weapons in my armies.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

The Raven Guard pack doesn't look too exciting. It's a good sign to see them starting to get stuff though.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Asamodai said:


> The Raven Guard pack doesn't look too exciting. It's a good sign to see them starting to get stuff though.


of course its not exciting! there stealth operatives! hard to sneak up one some on when you have a 20foot flaming skulls on each shoulder pad!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Guess who?


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Guilliman- take my money!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> NOTES:
> 
> There will be more than one of each Primarch model. Chaos for sure, as they will be pre and post Heresy. Probably loyalists too (But not poor Ferrus Manus).
> 
> ...


Prospero only "pencilled in" for book 7? What bullshit is that? Shadow crusade my ass.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zoomed in version from Battle Bunnies via El Descanso


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

> * Meduson - New Black Library Novel/Artwork *
> 
> 
> Here is a quick picture of an upcoming Novel cover:





> * Tempest Seminar at the Horus Heresy Weekender 2015 *
> 
> 
> We are at the front of the Tempest Seminar. Here we go.





> * Primarch Roboute Guilliman has been revealed. Horus Heresy Weekender 2015. *
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> ...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Alright nobody else will say it? I will. That xiphon interceptor looks alot like. Our is it just me?








I will still buy the model though I think it's really well done.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

BoLS has some alternate photos:


> *Forgeworld*
> 
> Here are the highlights:
> _*via RecalcitrantDaze & the BoLS Lounge Crew 2-7-2015*_
> *Praise the Omnissiah – an Ordinatus!*​    *Armillus Dynat of the Alpha Legion*​  *Stormhammer Superheavy Tank (Solar Auxillia)*​    *Astartes Xiphon Interceptor*​  *HOLY MOLY – A Legion Stormbird*​ ​ *Last but certainly NOT least… Roboute Guilliman:*​


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That is nothing like what stormbirds are described as in the novels. Everything is far too square. That's just a big thunderhawk. I really hope it's just a very early WIP.


They were prototype thunderhawks were they not>? Also what are Stormbirds described as in the books? 
IMHO that models looks far too small werent they supposed to hold between 60-100 space marines and be Void capable? The gellar field generator is described as ginormous so this thing is way too small for a stormbird.



yanlou said:


> Hellfire plasma cannonade,
> usr speculation?
> twin-linked?, skyfire?, rapid fire? heavy 2? large blast/small blast?
> Im really interested to know, as i like a alot of plasma weapons in my armies.


Most likely a version of Helical Targeting array and of course Atomantic Shielding, and a mix of Firing modes can switch between Small blast heavy 3 and normal shots heavy 6. Rapid Fire is wasted that thing is Relentless like all walkers. I am not sure about twinlinked either the autocannon isnt twinlinked.


Also any news when Dark Angels will be featured? What legions are still missing from 30k that were not mentioned so far?We know that Ultras,Thound Sons are coming but how about White Scars, Blood Angels,Dark Angels hmm who else?

Quoting BattleBunnies here


> Where we go after Tempest:
> Masterclass book in 6 months
> Book 6 - Shadow Crusade, Underworld war, World Eaters.
> Prospero - Challenges, a lot to fit in - Custodes, Sisters and 'other agents you didn't know were there'.
> ...


WTH is Shadow Crusade and Underworld War?
What do you guys think will we ever see rules and models for The Emperor and Horus Ascended?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Remember, vehicles have always been on a smaller scale than other models for game play purposes. The original Rhino's size was so it wouldn't take 2 turns to get from the back to the front after disembarking.

And FW has said they want to do Daemon primarchs, so I'd be surprised if we didn't see them. And not putting the Emperor on the table would frankly be a bit of a crime if you're doing the Heresy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Alright nobody else will say it? I will. That xiphon interceptor looks alot like. Our is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its got certain elements ,but then again the Colonial vyper shares a few elements with other scifi fighters such as the xwing and thunderfighter, that said you could really go to town and add a third engine on top to make a really cool vyper conversion easy enough, i really quite like it, really think they should have pushed this one over to GW and made it into plastic .
I like the stormbird, i never really liked the description given in the heresy books anyway, i prefer this direction. 
seems FW have really embraced CAD sculpting by the looks of it too, i bet they have shit loads of products already to go.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> its got certain elements ,but then again the Colonial vyper shares a few elements with other scifi fighters such as the xwing and thunderfighter, that said you could really go to town and add a third engine on top to make a really cool vyper conversion easy enough, i really quite like it, really think they should have pushed this one over to GW and made it into plastic .
> I like the stormbird, i never really liked the description given in the heresy books anyway, i prefer this direction.
> seems FW have really embraced CAD sculpting by the looks of it too, i bet they have shit loads of products already to go.


Part of the reason why i put it up. It should be easy to turn this into a really close replica. Wish it was going to be plastic so i could get the chassis from ya


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Zion said:


> Remember, vehicles have always been on a smaller scale than other models for game play purposes. The original Rhino's size was so it wouldn't take 2 turns to get from the back to the front after disembarking.
> 
> And FW has said they want to do Daemon primarchs, so I'd be surprised if we didn't see them. And not putting the Emperor on the table would frankly be a bit of a crime if you're doing the Heresy.


It would be but his stat line would be 10/10/10/10/10/10 with 10 wounds and his armor would be av 16 with 2+/2++ rerollable. Whats the point? He is a freaking God walking on Earth anything less in a stat line and Inquisition will show up at FW door step.

I get the argument for scale purpose but FW Thunderhawk is already very big, why make Stormbird smaller?
I love the version of Stormbird by BulldogUK













Also found this online , no idea where its from though. Anyone can shed the light?










bitsandkits said:


> its got certain elements ,but then again the Colonial vyper shares a few elements with other scifi fighters such as the xwing and thunderfighter, that said you could really go to town and add a third engine on top to make a really cool vyper conversion easy enough, i really quite like it, really think they should have pushed this one over to GW and made it into plastic .
> I like the stormbird, i never really liked the description given in the heresy books anyway, i prefer this direction.
> seems FW have really embraced CAD sculpting by the looks of it too, i bet they have shit loads of products already to go.


Nothing wrong with Resin except price, look at all the amazing resin models FW is putting out, honestly I have more faith in FW than GW. I bet FW has shit loads of CAD sculpts of everything from lowly grunt we will never see to Warlord and Emperor class titans to The Emperor and Chaos Gods themselves.

*EDIT* Also the FW Stormbird looks like a FW Thunderhawk body mod, the nose fuselage look identical to TH. Maybe they took a Thunderhawk and just started making it wider with plasticard?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Stormxlr said:


> Nothing wrong with Resin except price, look at all the amazing resin models FW is putting out, honestly I have more faith in FW than GW. I bet FW has shit loads of CAD sculpts of everything from lowly grunt we will never see to Warlord and Emperor class titans to The Emperor and Chaos Gods themselves.


While I generally agree with that statement I have to say that Plastic is MUCH easier to work with when working on Kitbashes, Conversions, or even scratchbuilds. Plastic wont have the same details thats for sure but there has to be a trade of somewhere. I'll gladly take plastic kits of everything FW offers if it was a possibility. Youre always going to get better details in resin but the difference is becoming rather negligible. and if you want that kind of detail then most kits have some upgrade options whether direct from FW or other Retailers. That being said I still prefer working with FW resin when i have the chance.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Guilliman confirmed for left-handed compulsive masturbator.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Re: The Emperor, I doubt he's going to be all 10s. I mean each Primarch is a specific aspect of himself and even they don't have 10s in their stats. He will be awesome, but I don't think he's all 10s awesome.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> And FW has said they want to do Daemon primarchs, so I'd be surprised if we didn't see them.


They have been saying this for years, 
if they aren't currently working on them, then it's only a matter of time.....


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> While I generally agree with that statement I have to say that Plastic is MUCH easier to work with when working on Kitbashes, Conversions, or even scratchbuilds. Plastic wont have the same details thats for sure but there has to be a trade of somewhere. I'll gladly take plastic kits of everything FW offers if it was a possibility. Youre always going to get better details in resin but the difference is becoming rather negligible. and if you want that kind of detail then most kits have some upgrade options whether direct from FW or other Retailers. That being said I still prefer working with FW resin when i have the chance.


Hmm I found Resin to be softer therefore easier to work with, its a bit more brittle which is annoying :so_happy:. Also remember the quote "The Devil is in the details" . Sure soon enough with tech improvements we might even find a better material than regular resin or plastic to make models out of, maybe we already have and I just havent heard of it. 



Zion said:


> Re: The Emperor, I doubt he's going to be all 10s. I mean each Primarch is a specific aspect of himself and even they don't have 10s in their stats. He will be awesome, but I don't think he's all 10s awesome.


This came to my mind





























Well Primarchs are nowhere near the power of the Emperor they are merely fragments of his own DNA, 
Well some Eldar or was it Daemon characters have 9s or 10s in their stats?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> They have been saying this for years,
> if they aren't currently working on them, then it's only a matter of time.....


Considering they've been working on the Heresy for years you're surprised by this?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Stormxlr said:


> Hmm I found Resin to be softer therefore easier to work with, its a bit more brittle which is annoying :so_happy:. Also remember the quote "The Devil is in the details" . Sure soon enough with tech improvements we might even find a better material than regular resin or plastic to make models out of, maybe we already have and I just havent heard of it.
> 
> 
> This came to my mind
> ...


Bloodthirster is BS/WS 10. Otherwise none come to mind outside of Ld.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

@Stormxlr, they were in no way a prototype Thunderhawk. In all the books the characters see THs as ugly and boxy compared to stormbirds, which were supposedly sleek and swept wing machines. The TH was only supposed to be a temporary stop gap until more SBs could be shipped to the Legions, as the rapid expansion of the Great Crusade meant there weren't enough to go around.

This model is just an up sized TH, and strikes me as a lazy design.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> @Stormxlr, they were in no way a prototype Thunderhawk. In all the books the characters see THs as ugly and boxy compared to stormbirds, which were supposedly sleek and swept wing machines. The TH was only supposed to be a temporary stop gap until more SBs could be shipped to the Legions, as the rapid expansion of the Great Crusade meant there weren't enough to go around.
> 
> This model is just an up sized TH, and strikes me as a lazy design.


It's also a prototype. There may be some changes for the final version.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Guilliman looks incredible. Ultramarines by far have the nicest looking armor. All the ultramarine buthurts can go fug themselves


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stormxlr said:


> It would be but his stat line would be 10/10/10/10/10/10 with 10 wounds and his armor would be av 16 with 2+/2++ rerollable. Whats the point? He is a freaking God walking on Earth anything less in a stat line and Inquisition will show up at FW door step.
> 
> I get the argument for scale purpose but FW Thunderhawk is already very big, why make Stormbird smaller?
> I love the version of Stormbird by BulldogUK
> ...


In regards to his stats; unlikely. It took a Chaos Empowered Horus to really threaten him, but it was still Horus who saved his life when he was being throttled by the Gigantic Orc. That stormbird ruleset is ~6th edition Apocalypse rules, but fan made.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Vaz said:


> In regards to his stats; unlikely. It took a Chaos Empowered Horus to really threaten him, but it was still Horus who saved his life when he was being throttled by the Gigantic Orc. That stormbird ruleset is ~4th edition Apocalypse rules, but fan made.


Well actually the one you are talking about is Gharkull Blackfang and thats not him he was on the planet of Gyros-Thravian.
The ork that choked the Emperor was "on the Ork-infested planet of Gorro, Horus repaid the debt by hacking the arm from a huge, frenzied Greenskin warlord as it struggled to choke the Emperor's life out of him." From Luna Wolves Index Astartes. For all we know it could have been a test for Horus, Emperor was busy killing other stuff, sneak attack, or combination of anything else.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope, I'm talking about the Warlord of Gorro. 

And pardon me if I completely disregard that bit of completely made up stuff about it being a test. There's nothing to indicate that.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

:laugh: so the Imperium almost didn't happen because an Ork nearly choked the Emperor to death? That's hilarious!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> :laugh: so the Imperium almost didn't happen because an Ork nearly choked the Emperor to death? That's hilarious!


No, at that point the Imperium was already started and the ball was rolling, we almost didn't have a Heresy though.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> No, at that point the Imperium was already started and the ball was rolling, we almost didn't have a Heresy though.


Well, cut down in one way or another by a lowly greenskin. Perhaps not so lowly then, eh?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Well, cut down in one way or another by a lowly greenskin. Perhaps not so lowly then, eh?


He was supposed to be a right badass of an Ork if memory serves.

Anyways, there was more about HH Book 5 that wasn't shown yet:



> The Horus Heresy Book Five – Tempest
> The new Horus Heresy book is coming and it is all about Calth! The “Tempest” seminar was all about the new book.
> 
> *THE PLAYERS*
> ...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Those ultramarines minis are in 32mm bases right?...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Those ultramarines minis are in 32mm bases right?...


I imagine they'll come with 25mm and 32mm a la the new Necron box set.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

It's FW. They do what they want. 

That said, even if they don't come with them, you don't HAVE to update to the new bases.


----------

